# Nemesis Portal...



## Sunstar

Transformers Reference of course...Nemesis was the Decepticon space cruiser that crashed into the Ocean. Rather than waste it, the Decepticons used it as a base of operations...

Sunstar's Salt water tank... Oh boy oh boy. 5.5 galon and Sunstar takes a headlong plunge into the wonderful world of salt water. I admit the one fish I saw that I have always wanted is a Royal Gramma. Purple and Yellow are two of my favourite colours.

I admit I am mind bogglingly lost here. Just so new and so radically different.

So I got a pic here.... and, this is the result of a trade.  I need to mix up salt water and whatnot. THANK YOU, is it okay if I say who?!!!

So here I go.. Everyone, I am listening


----------



## ameekplec.

Wooooooooooooooooo!


Equipment list please!


----------



## Sunstar

5.5 gallon tank
a hood.. 40 watts single bulb
looks like a stealth heater
and a rather large marineland filter. 
That's about the extent of my knowlege here on the Equipment. There is some live sand in there, I may get some more, if I can beg my husband to let me buy a bag of argoniste. I actually have a frag and a snail, I hope they will eat nori... hope they manage until i get that tank cycled. I have salt, but I am unsrue what wight per 5 gallons works. 

Pklease forgibe me I am just a bit drunk right now >.>


----------



## ameekplec.

1. Sand? Crushed coral? Barebottom?

2. Rock! If you can make it out to a big al's, since you only have a 5g tank, check out the "broken bits" live rock bucket. I went to BA today and raided it for the best bits to fill small areas in my tank. For a 5g, you don't need or want huge pieces, so you can choose from there - and it's usually cheaper too. Some of the LFS over here charge only $5/lb for LR too. Maybe another trip out here is warranted? 

3. Flow. You're going to need a powerhead or two for way more flow.

That basically covers what you'll need immediately. Do you have a hydrometer? The one you have (I recall you getting a glass one) will accurately measure your sg - except it has to be in a tallish container. Heat up your water to the correct temp (79F is what I keep my reef at), add salt, let mix and measure sg. The temp has to be at 79 to accurately assess sg, as it's density dependent, and density is related to temperature.

If you're looking for some cheap LR, and other equipment, check out aquariumpros.ca as there are a lot of classifieds in the GTA there. I see a lot out in Burlington too


----------



## Sunstar

I will read tihs in the morning,. the two glasses of wine hit me like a sledge. I am assured the size of the filter will be more than ample flow. If necessary I cnan take the opower head out of my FW tank. I turned off the UGZF now. I keep having to shake shrump out th ehead. LOL silly shruomps. I am just so jazzed and ewually platered. only 2 glasses of wine.... LOL... light wight


guess what? we saw a mouse!.... little sucker ognna get caught on my sticky rap NAH NAH NA NA NA!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Live rock in burlington:
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=16882&cat=47

You'll probably need about 7 - 10 lbs. Get smaller pieces (fist - grapefruit size) if possible as they're easier to scape with in a nano.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> I will read tihs in the morning,. the two glasses of wine hit me like a sledge. I am assured the size of the filter will be more than ample flow. If necessary I cnan take the opower head out of my FW tank. I turned off the UGZF now. I keep having to shake shrump out th ehead. LOL silly shruomps. I am just so jazzed and ewually platered. only 2 glasses of wine.... LOL... light wight
> 
> guess what? we saw a mouse!.... little sucker ognna get caught on my sticky rap NAH NAH NA NA NA!!!!!


lolz. Remember, BYOB at the GTAA meet and greet. I can probably stumble home from Redclove's place 

Man, are you going to enjoy the reading...I probably read more about reefkeeping on any given day than stuff for my thesis, lol.

Check out Nano-reef.com for some great reads for keeping nanos.


----------



## blossom112

woohoo too funny!!!!
Oh a trip down memory lane!!!

Yes there will be enough flow with that HOB not to worry about that !
and not really room for a powerhead after my next visitto you  

Congrats on the new nanno!!!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

How many of us have you converted Blossom? Jim, me, conix.. the list goes on!


----------



## blossom112

Who MOI???

  

I am guilty of sharing the beauty !!!!

And you are guilty ...........look what you did to me ....Im gonna be the pleco queen soon lol


----------



## ameekplec.

blossom112 said:


> Im gonna be the pleco queen soon lol


Over Katalyst's dead body. lol. The shrimp Queen is also the pleco whisperer,


----------



## Sunstar

Ah so Blossom's the convert expert... LOL.


Regarding salt, how much weight of dry salt per gallon do I use? The stuff I have bought has a weight per gallon, I am not sure if it's the same for all ocean salts. 

I have a "killer" heater, one that I can't trust in a tank with animals, that I can use to warm the solution in a bucket.


----------



## Ciddian

my bag says 1/2 a cup per five gallons I think. You might want to pick up a hydrometer if you can Sunstar. 

I am excited!!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Theoretically, the amount of salt you mix in per gallon should be the same every time. Practically speaking, it really depends on the true volume of water, the water temperature, the particular mix of the scoop of salt you're dealing with (some can have more or less salt, and more other stuff like calcium, etc). That\s where the hydrometer/refractometer comes in.


----------



## blossom112

Featherdusters , often come out of their shell ..It should be fine!
Im thinking ...no flow could be an issue .
You really need a hydrometer to measure the salt content of the water .
but Do what cid said till you get one


----------



## Sunstar

I have a glass one. I will be fine. 

I was just wanting to know the amount, I will get it mixed now. Brew boil and toil..... my neighboutrs upstairs are annoying me, I brused my wrist on their doora ctually. They think because they pay rent they can play thier fricking music as loud as they want. newcast. I pay rent too...I would like to have osme peace. lower the volume.


----------



## Sunstar

There we go!








Inore tihs link.










Salt in, filter on with filter floss, activated carbon and my usual scrubby pads.

Also added two large raw shrimp.


----------



## conix67

Looks good!

However you do need some rocks in there. The rocks will be the primary source of biological filteration and your cycling must include rocks.

Rocks and powerhead then you're ready. What's the lighting you got there by the way?

I'm willing to pass on some frags blossom gave me plus some others when you're ready. My nano is overflowing and stupid of me I'm picking up another 10+ frags this weekend.


----------



## Sunstar

Blossom assures me the filter is powerful enough, and looking at how much the sediment is stirred up. 

I am not quite sure what the lighting and whatnot is. Blossom hooked me up with the basics. She said 40 watts. So low light frags. 

Already I am imagining a 10 gallon tall in future, (same foot print) 

I noticed Blossoms's mark on the sie for water level. that was how high I got the tank set to and I was going to mark it myself. 

This is exciting


----------



## conix67

Besides the wattage, you want some actinics, or blue, to accent the colors from corals. Or bulb with high color temperature, 14K or higher. 

I guess the HOB filter large enough, there should be enough flow.


----------



## Sunstar

the HOB is HUGE. I was ready to take the powerhead out my FW tank and use that in there. If push comes to shove I will. 

I will save up my dollars to get a double tube lamp so I can get the actinic and a bright bulb at sometime in future. Right now, live rock will be my first order, at least a couple chunks.


----------



## blossom112

lol would I lie about saltwater   
ok when it comes to freshwater and fish (aside from plecos) im pretty dumb lol 
I think to start you in the right direction this is a perfect little tank ... I actually kept this tank without rock or sand as a QT .
So really you can cycle without rock and you can keep stuff without rock .
you just have to then do weekly waterchanges or even better 2 x a week .And this will be good enough .
but if and when you do add rock it should be 
1. dead rock or
2. already cycled rock .
and because it is such a small tank do not travel with rock out of water because then you will have die off and that wont be good for a small tank .
so when you buy take saltwater to transport the rock in it (the square bucket with lid is perfect .
It is so much easier for this tank to crash and burn , but you are just so good with stuff and take good care I just know you will be able to keep it very nice without problems .
as for lights .. you are fine for now im sure everyone will keep their eyes open for something real cheap for you .
I actually have a salty light small but I will need it for a bit , but when I have no use for it we can figure out something . its 2x 50/50
This will hold you over till my next trip to see you  
Hubby and I were just talking about perfect trades for your artistic talent


----------



## Sunstar

Just to let you know the polyp is polyping. 

if I go to alternative aquariums, I will bring along a bag of salt water to put the stone in.


----------



## blossom112

yehhh you have extension!!!! 
those are green star polyps and grow like crazy!!!
you are doing good if they are extending!!!


----------



## Sunstar

looks pink to me... >.>  I looked in teh vase and said OMG, they got things! and thougth it remindied me of star nosed shrews. 


Can that polyp be glued down to something? is it like a slip of skin, or a sock?


----------



## blossom112

You can !!
feel free to experiment
oh they glow green tho under LEDS try it out


----------



## Sunstar

hoooooy is it supposed to smell rank? I know the shrimp are rotting, I walked by it and was like....wow....if a fw tank smelled like that, I would be in panic mode... temp is just under 90f is that too warm? I am putting my collection of air fresheners on the top.


----------



## blossom112

The 5 gl right .... oh yes it is going to small really bad ..... but thats a good thing and something you want to have happen!!!
oops sry forgot to tell you that part lol


----------



## Sunstar

Not a problem. Hopefully not as bad as the dead mouse that I had in a wall... god that was noxious.

edit: if it gets too rough, I get migrinae and my sense of smell is one of my banes, I might have to remove it... or at least most of it, those are jumbo shrimp.....


----------



## ameekplec.

It smells cause the shrimp is rotting. Fast.

Your temps need only be around 79. If you cycle the tank at 90, and then bring it down to 79, there's a chance you could cycle again, as the higher temps might promote different bacteria.

No need to take SW with you, just take a bucket. Any store will give you some of their water to take your rock home in.


----------



## Sunstar

I could only get a few bits a ta time. I would be on my bike.


----------



## Sunstar

I had to remove the rotting shrimp... the smell was just intollerable last night and I had a migrinae... my sense of smelll can really get me. I can smell almost anything. I go for a walk in summer and I can smell petunias from 20 feet away and a patch of clovers 10 feet away. I don't jest. One reason I am careful about what smells I pick or select as air fresheners. So the decomposing shrimp has to go. I did a water change too boot.

Anywhoo, I got live rock today, and put it in. Had a look around on it in the light when I got home and discovered a few surprises.

There seems to be small featherdusters on one, a bit of cool looking coral I discovered with my thumb. Nothing more disturbing than something you think is hard is distrubingly soft. There is a hole in teh side of one of the rocks with very fine hairs sticking out. I touched them and it moved, so some sort of beasty.

I bought a pound of it. I will get more later, and perhaps some dead rock as well. There wasn't much small bits as it was.

Pics









very promising rock.









there are hairs in the middle of the pic. that's the 
"worm"









coral stuff under blue led.


----------



## ameekplec.

I would get all or as much of your LR at once as you can, as each piece sets off a mini cycle, especially because the rest of the tank isn't cycled and doesn't have the biological buffering ability yet.

Looks good though! That's some nice purple rock!


----------



## Sunstar

lack of $$ to do it more than a few bits at a time. So when I can get more, I will.


----------



## blossom112

That thing I am almost (100%)possitive it is a barnacle .

you should not have done a waterchange tisk tisk tisk .... cover it so you cant smell it .
Your tank has to cycle at least 3 weeks test your water for amm see what the dammage is .

That is one great rock you have .......


----------



## Sunstar

Doesn't look like a barnacle. I've seen them. we've had them all over our lobstertrap at my mums. this thing is soft and sucked in. Kinda looks more coral like. Unless you are talking about the "worm". 

Covering won't help if I have a full on migriane. I had to remove it. Smells, light and even sound can cause me to be sick when I hurt that bad. 

I setup the blue LED that I got from Cid... looks perty. 

I will test for amm in the morning.


----------



## blossom112

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm
Have a look 
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/index.htm

you will have fun !!!


----------



## Sunstar

first link did not work. Second is a charm. oooooh, looking 

BTW, chase is enjoying his new sock. He's been preening it this morning.


----------



## Sunstar

couple more pics...


















the coral thing


















Polyp things Blossom gave me.


----------



## Sunstar

I had to get a test kit for salt for ammonia. that is the only one of my lot that won't do it. Anyway, it reads between .50 and 1. Thoughts?


----------



## ameekplec.

Stuff is starting to rot...or that shrimp juice is still working it's wonders


----------



## Sunstar

will that negatively impact the couple coral things that are in there?


----------



## ameekplec.

maybe, but they're pretty hardy so they'll probably pull through.


----------



## blossom112

OK the star coral you have actually survived my tank crash but it took almost 2 months to open after that !
You could keep it in your cup till levels are better .. or leave it .. up to you I think it will survive


----------



## Sunstar

the star has been happy until I jiggled it today. I got three more pounds of live rock.... doesn't look like much.

Two hitchikers... One scared the crap out of me..









UM crab....









Um, front view?



















They are cute...I suppose they are bad aren't they?


----------



## ameekplec.

Probably bad. They'll eat your coral or other things in your tank.


----------



## Sunstar

I will see about getting a divided guppy trap tomorrow until I can take them somewhere.


----------



## ameekplec.

Pics Pics!!! Let's see that new rock!


----------



## Sunstar

Actually the one I put in my vase and it buried itself almost immediately
I might consider keeping that one


----------



## Sunstar

Ignore!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks like your rock might be packed pretty tight. You might want to open it up for better flow through.

Starting to look promising there!


----------



## Sunstar

they are all balanced on each other lightly, I will reorganise it when I get more rock..... I turned out all the lights to see what I can see. I seem to have feather duster things everywhere. some right in the rock that THUMP! away when I look at it.


----------



## ameekplec.

I can't wait till you start on the frags. I also can't wait for the summer when shipping things will be easier


----------



## conix67

Yeah the feather duster are nice to have. The feathers are very pretty but they are still worms, red swiggly thingy when they are out of that shell!


----------



## Sunstar

I see you are planning what frags I should get already Ameekplec?

I identified the cute crab, they both are cute..... A Gorilla crab. I will get a floating guppy trap and use that as a "refugium" for now. Or to at least keep the two fellow safe until I can decide to take them somewhere.


----------



## Sunstar

Okay, what can I have in this tank other than corals when the time is right?


Here are a couple things I would like. I want recommendations on to what is reef safe. I am not getting them now, but I want time to google them. Never in my life have I looked at so much information and been stummped. Where the frag to I start? Been reading about live rock and hitch hikers. I got a mushroom coral on a bit, tiny thing.

Sunstar wants....

Royal Gramma (but I was told they need bigger tank, so one day not now... this is my only salt water fish I want.)

Sunstar must have a: (reef friendly)

Starfish. 
hermit crabs
interesting snails
Shrimp that won't wipe out a pocket book. 

Interesting odd ball stuff.

I really don't know what I want, so much opportunity, so little tank 


OH RO water around here is 2.99 a 5 gallon bottle. the bottle itself is 14.99 with three free refills. Is that good? It is local.


----------



## blossom112

isnt this fun!!!
I myself dont even know what fish to get lol
still debating ,I was thinking a firefish of some sort ,and after many months a mandrin a few small shrimp so they make babys (food for the mandrin) and maybe sometimg after ....a seahorse ...
oh the options!


----------



## Sunstar

I got this picture off the net, but so far no ID. What is it? This is what one of my crabs is. 







Doesn't work


----------



## ameekplec.

Crabs are usually bad. Even the good ones can turn bad. Except for acropora crabs, which I <3

Your list seems ok, except that in your size tank, you'd be able to keep just the gramma (they can get aggressive in smaller tanks with more than just them as fish). And since you have a lid, the jumping aspect won't be ab much of a worry.

Starfish don't tend to do well in aquaria, mainly since people have no idea as to their specific dietary needs, and they tend to waste away after a few weeks to months. That being said, smaller hitch hiker stars seem to do ok in our systems (Asternids, brittle stars). I know some keep things like chocolate chip stars and brittle stars (I'd have to think the most successful group of stars kept), but I think more of them die then are kept successfully.

Shrimp are fun! Sexies usually cost under $20 (I got mine for $10 , BA usually has them for $14) and are cool to look at. 

That RO water sounds like a decent deal. Before you get it though, ask to see the TDS of the water (have them test it right there if you can) - I've heard of a lot of people getting "RO" water when in fact it was not anywhere close.
In terms of price it's pretty good. RO/DI at Big als is $.75/gallon (premixed sea water is $.99).


----------



## conix67

I have a red star fish (~2") that's been doing well in my tank. This little guy is fun to watch, because usually it doesn't seem to move at all, or moving very slowly. However, I noticed it almost seemed to jump from a place to another, because they look so standing still but still move at fair speed, and they can climb everything. I think I've had him for at least 3 months. 

I also like the Sexy Shrimp. Fun to watch and it does clean things around!

Don't get a cleaner shrimp. This guy gets large and my 12G seems too small for him already. However, he does a good job at cleaning things (not fish in my case).


----------



## Sunstar

Okay, what are the dietary needs of a red starfish, lets work there. Actually what is the dietary needs of the crab?

here is a video of him trying to escape from his holding keeper thing. He did, but i put a lid on after.


----------



## cablemike

Sunstar said:


> 5.5 gallon tank
> a hood.. 40 watts single bulb
> looks like a stealth heater
> and a rather large marineland filter.
> That's about the extent of my knowlege here on the Equipment. There is some live sand in there, I may get some more, if I can beg my husband to let me buy a bag of argoniste. I actually have a frag and a snail, I hope they will eat nori... hope they manage until i get that tank cycled. I have salt, but I am unsrue what wight per 5 gallons works.
> 
> Pklease forgibe me I am just a bit drunk right now >.>


there clearing out bags of live sand for 20.00 at pj's pets in pickering town center. call before you go though, not sure if any left.


----------



## cablemike

Where did you get the blue led's? i want some for my pico tank.


----------



## ameekplec.

conix67 said:


> I have a red star fish (~2") that's been doing well in my tank. This little guy is fun to watch, because usually it doesn't seem to move at all, or moving very slowly. However, I noticed it almost seemed to jump from a place to another, because they look so standing still but still move at fair speed, and they can climb everything. I think I've had him for at least 3 months.
> 
> I also like the Sexy Shrimp. Fun to watch and it does clean things around!
> 
> Don't get a cleaner shrimp. This guy gets large and my 12G seems too small for him already. However, he does a good job at cleaning things (not fish in my case).


What kind of red star fish do you have Conix? Is it the kind sold at BA as a "red volcano (or lava or something else?) starfish?


----------



## Sunstar

I got them from cid when she did a bulk buy on ebay. REALY shows my coral hitchhikers up.

PJ at pickering is well out of my way. I don't have a car.


----------



## conix67

I think it's this guy

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+528+868&pcatid=868

Red and black sea star (Fromia milleporella)

I don't feed him anything in particular


----------



## Sunstar

So definately not a creature I want to introduce too soon.


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh, I was thinking it was one of these:


----------



## conix67

I think I like mine better. Looks much cleaner and cuter. I got mine from Sea-u-marine.


----------



## Sunstar

What is the price of the starfish you got conix?


----------



## conix67

I don't remember.. I think it was $10 to $15 range.


----------



## Sunstar

Well I need to get m ore LR, I hope to get to a BA sometime soon.


----------



## Sunstar

I realllllly want a job now... I saw a 28 gallon biocube... yeah.... chapain taste, tap water budget LOL


----------



## Sunstar

I messed around with the tank again. I got some more live sand and added it, the tank is uber cloudy now. I have a few stones that I am using as footings for the live rock and that is more or less against the bottom glass. Hope that works out. I am trying to make it more "airy" as to what Ameekplec suggests. I will give it an hour or so to settle down before i continue.


----------



## Sunstar

here we go, another layout.








ignore this link.









if I like it, and I get osme putty, I will stick it all down, at least the superstructure.


----------



## conix67

I do like it as it is, but beware you may want to change it along the way, so I wouldn't put them together with putty until the rock scape is 100% complete.

With bigger pieces, they should be able to hold their own position, so I'm not sure using putty there is really necessary. I only use putties when putting down frags onto the rocks.

So you got more LRs now. Your tank looks quite full!


----------



## Sunstar

Actually, I haven't got anymore live rock. I just used them better. I think I would like a little live rock more. My concern for putty of the superstructure is the balancing act I have in the corner. it seems stable enough...


I tought I had a "creature with large feets" last night in there. Looked in and found yet another crab. a very small one who was looking at me from a hole. I took the stone out held him over a bucket and fired a pipette of fresh water at it. I did not want to douse the rock as I have some pretty featherdusters on it. this little crab is barely a 1/4 inch long. cute!


----------



## Sunstar

Mystery Critter.

Okay: I have an oyster, a mussel like mollusc, small creepy crawlies, a menagerie of feather dusters crab and other assorted random coral hitchhikers, possibly an enemy aneome as well as one very mysterious thing.

I can't get a good look at it, by that I mean a closer look. I will describe it as best as I can.

we are looking at something medium-grey and rather soft, about as thick as the letter "o" the mouth opening is sort of triangular, and has a very strong resemblance to one of those children's toys called water snakes. it turns itself inside out a bit and extends a star-like structure that seems to be feeding mouthparts. it then folds itself up again, like the water snake. It seems to remain inside a rock which I believe has an "entrance" and an exit. It has never left the rock. I believe it has extended its posterior to have a poop. Similar action with folding itself inside out. I would love to remove it from the rock to study it, but I think I'd ultimately hurt the thing.

Am I looking at a cucumber of sorts?









watersnake toy


----------



## conix67

Sounds like some sort of filter feeder worm, probably similar to feather duster. I have no idea what you're describing, but I can picture it myself and I personally haven't seen such a creature yet.


----------



## Sunstar

I am tempted to extract it. That is my biggest problem. I want to look at things under microscopes


----------



## ameekplec.

Sounds like a little sea apple.

Don't squish it!


----------



## Sunstar

it doesn't look like anything I just googled. those are pretty, tihs is grey and boring.


----------



## Sunstar

I still haven't seen our worm thing up close. 

I had fun tonight, perhaps too much fun. I was trying to coax a crab thing out of a hole with some shrimp. it refused to leave the rock. So I thought what the hell. I held it to that coral thing that cam eiwth the live rock. the coral tihng folded in over the offering, fattened up, opened all sorts of pores and then unfurled to its normal happy self. The offering is gone. It unfurled itself fast when I turned on the blue lights and glowed prettily. 

Also, some of my red algae stuff seems to glow slightly under hte blues. Almost like embers and a few of the feather dusters in that same rock have glowy spots. looks amazing actually. Night watching is almost more fun than day watching. Yup I am hooked. check my time stamp here LOL


----------



## ameekplec.

Wait till you add more colourful corals


----------



## Grafix Ink.

very interesting... makes me want to get itno salt water as well.. hmmm...


----------



## Sunstar

Oh.

My.

GOD.

MANTIS SHRIMP​
I extracted one, but now I hear a louder click.......in the tank, while I was extracting








ignore.










Katalyst, if you are reading this thread, do you want the mantis? He's an inch long. if not I will keep him until he is a bit bigger.......


----------



## conix67

Well, are you glad or not?  

This is one of the more interesting creature I've seen, yet most people consider this a pest...

How can those crabs survive with this mantis shrimp around ??


----------



## Sunstar

there is still one in there. Unless that crab I saw last night was a mantis...

I knew something had big feet. 

They are growing on me, but I still find them terrifying-not phobic inducing.


----------



## Sunstar

I have chosen to name my mantis shrimp Dennis the menace.


----------



## Sunstar

Mystery worm caught on camera.

and amazingly clear... I will tell you how I did tis in a moment.








Don't click









Peek a boo









STRECH!









Star-like mouth.

I took the photo by clipping my led tail light from my bike and shining it onto the subject. Then I changed the camera to black and white. Set it onto macro and seemed to have worked a charm. Better than I had expected.


----------



## conix67

Nice picture! Still can't tell what it is, I've seen something like this in movies, but about 1000 times bigger and eating humans


----------



## Ciddian

Ohhh I have a few of those worms.. they come out and clean the rocks at night and dissapear.. 

I -really- want a mantis shrimp.. *sigh* I hope one day to get a hitchhiker like that..


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks like a peanut worm maybe?


----------



## Sunstar

cid I might have another in my tank, or a pistol... want it then? the little mantis I have on my husband's desk is the epitome of cute... Okay, I like them now, but it peeks and I love things that peek.

Yeah, I think its a peanut worm... this one is huge compared with the others... I spotted more last night.


----------



## ameekplec.

If you like things that peek, you'll love jawfish. They live in their little holes, peeking out most of the day, hovering about their holes a little, and coming out only really to eat. Funny little guys


----------



## Sunstar

I bought a coral sun Actinic 420 bulb at the auction for a whopping 2 dollars.  Hopefully it will work I will try it out later and then put it aside until I get a spot for it.


----------



## Sunstar

I have seen a snail that looks almost like a flat pond snail, has a pointy tail and a zig zag hat. (not sundile) Kinda cute.

I have also seen what I think is a Amphiscolops sp. flatworm. graceful and quick.


----------



## Sunstar

I has done water testing!

I think things are coming along. 

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0.1
Nitrate: 10 - 15ppm
Phosephate: 0.25
PH: 7.9 - 8.1
KH: 110

Your thoughts? I don't have calcium test yet. it is in the cards, but not at the moment.


----------



## Ciddian

Sure I would love to take the pistol or mantis  Just lemmie know ^^


----------



## Sunstar

If I Can't find the mantis in the tank, god knows it's a random click.... I have a baby, which is cute, adorable and only an inch long.


----------



## Sunstar

I might have to clear that with my husband.. he called it "his shrimp...." Let me look for the creature in my tank and see what caspar says about letting "His" shrimp go....


----------



## ameekplec.

Hold onto your money till you need a Ca kit. You really don't need one unless you're housing SPS corals.

Are you using a FW Alkalinity kit? Your alkalinity should be between 7 - 11 in a SW tank.


----------



## Sunstar

its fresh/salt. 

drops wise I used 10.


----------



## ameekplec.

For salt, I'm pretty sure it's 1:1 - so your Alkalinity sits at 10 dkh.


----------



## Sunstar

So it's looking good? soon I can get things in it other than the rogue hitch hikers I got romping, snapping, sliding, crawling around?


----------



## ameekplec.

When that Nitrite goes to zero, then I'd say you're ready!


----------



## Sunstar

So getting quite close


----------



## blossom112

I say do a waterchange tonight and the test should be perfect tomorrow...
really .1 isnt a big deal and usually a waterchange can fix that !
 ...


----------



## Sunstar

i'll do a wc tomorrow.... What should I remove? 1 gallon?


----------



## blossom112

your looking at 20% at least for your first waterchange .... and then you have to get a pooper in the tank to keep the bio going 
oh wait .....
shoot I musta had a brain fart lmao 
ok im thinking freshwater lol 
you have to wait untill the nitrates are 0
cripes what am I thinking 

omg the dog was mounting the cat just now ewe thats nasty...

once the nitrates are 0 then waterchange and add some kind of fish is a must!
sorry I must go to bed now ...I was just too brain frazzeled trying to think how I am going to get the lights with my leg and it being in ajax ..that I wasnt thinking properly !

Im gonna go to bed lol


----------



## blossom112

but on a side note that tank had a full SW cycle b4 you got it so maybe it would be ok ....


----------



## Sunstar

How would I get nitrates to 0? I don't have any algae stuff. I want to make arefugium, Probably will get another HOB to do that with. That would give me decent flow likely.... hmmmm


----------



## blossom112

all prams must reach 0ppm after peaking to complete a saltwater cycle .
anyone who tells you differently is WRONG!!!!
you dont have to do anything the bio will take it down to 0ppm ... 

not like freshwater

I will find you some good readings on salt water cycling tomorrow!

if you do not complete a full proper saltwater cycle you are just going to have problems in the future!!!


----------



## Sunstar

Here are a few things that seem happy in my tank....









Bad linky!! bad bad bad!!!









Hitch hikers...... all perked up.









cute!

I was trying to get a pic of that snail like slug thing. Wasn't in the cards.

I saw a few bristle worms last night.


----------



## conix67

your live rock and live sand is supposed to take care of denitrification.


----------



## Sunstar

So my inch and a half+ thick bed of sand and live rock should work. 

Cheers thanks a bunch.


----------



## conix67

Sunstar said:


> So my inch and a half+ thick bed of sand and live rock should work.
> 
> Cheers thanks a bunch.


Yeah, that should do it, but small water change will help too.

Also, make sure you don't have a nitrate factory in your tank (bio filter material other than live sand/rock)


----------



## Sunstar

So change the filter media frequently? I was considering getting m ore rubble to drop into my filter to keep on the bottom along with my carbon bags.


----------



## Sunstar

Contemplating creating a Sump.... 2 gallons perhaps? Could I use a plastic container or one of those larger critter keepers? 


I am going to draw up my idea after some more research.

edit: after I get over this abrupt migriane and general feeling unwell.


----------



## ameekplec.

Are you going to drill to make a sump? Because siphon overflows inevitably fail, no matter how good the design, and at your small volume and flow, I'd say it would be better to just have a really big HOB or two as your 'sump'

I'd avoid the rubble in the HOB fuge - it'll become a nitrate factory trapping detrius.


----------



## Sunstar

I could drill to make the overflow. I'd have to do it to a "new" tank.


----------



## ameekplec.

Now you're talking. Might as well go with a bigger sump then. Or plumb the new tank to this one and effectively have a 10g system.


----------



## Sunstar

I will keep it in mind. Room is a bit of an issue and the 5 gallon would not fit under the stand.


----------



## Sunstar

AAAAAAH! nitrate factories?

I think I found them. got the nitrates down to less than 5PPM


----------



## Sunstar

I picked up a couple evil crabs to mow the lawn.


----------



## Sunstar

Pickies!

I got 4 blue legged hermit crabs and a "pest starfish". The crabs are for cleanup duty and the starfish I want to propagate for the lunch of my mantis shrimp. if it's one of those Starfish that propogates exponetially, perhaps I can have a harlequin shrimp








weird first pic fragup again.









one of the crabs









Another one.


















Mantis LUNCH









What is this? Sort of a slug with a hat.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ohh, slug with a hat is a Stomatella. Very useful hitch hikers. They're a great part of your CUC. What colour is it's shell? I've got two types, one smaller one with a pink shell that grows to about 2 cm in length, and a giant kind with a light blue shell that grows to about 4 cm in length.


----------



## Sunstar

beige coloured shell. I was wondering what it was. it zips along incredibly fast.


----------



## Ciddian

I just found one of these too! I have one with a blueish shell. They are adorable O_O

You dont like the hermits sunstar? ^^


----------



## BWI

those star fish are very common!


----------



## Sunstar

I love my hermits. I got them some shells today. One did try out the MTS shell I had in there. Wasn't the right size I guess. 

I spotted another stomatella, smaller and same coloured shell as the larger one. And I bought a peice of live rock to which a brittle star came out of. 

So coolness.


----------



## Sunstar

Za water tests again.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0.1
Nitrate: 5-10
PH: 8.1
KH: 11-12 drops
Phosphate: 0.25
Temp: 79f
Sal: 0.022


----------



## Sunstar

I have a strong feeling I am going to get a second salt tank. My husband wants to keep the mantis *Of His*. He's grown attached to it. Crazy guy


----------



## Katalyst

Sunstar said:


> I have a strong feeling I am going to get a second salt tank. My husband wants to keep the mantis *Of His*. He's grown attached to it. Crazy guy


I think they're cute too.  Then again I think 'The Evils' (all of my macrobrachium species) are cute too.


----------



## Sunstar

I might have a thing for evil shrimp. But it's how they peek and anything that peeks just melts my spark. That's why I loved Claude, and miss her dearly :'(


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> I might have a thing for evil shrimp. But it's how they peek and anything that peeks just melts my spark. That's why I loved Claude, and miss her dearly :'(


You need to see Jawfish. Cute little peepers for sure


----------



## Sunstar

I've seen jawfish/.... I just need a bigger tank to get such a cute cuddly littke peeker.


----------



## Sunstar

My neice brought me a piece of rock from Cuba  lots of holes. so I'll add that to my tank after I wash it well.


----------



## ameekplec.

lol

I need me a carribean vacation soon. And a styrofoam cooler. And some permits.

How's the tank coming along?


----------



## Sunstar

use a styrofoam container and a pile of undies.

We heard an ungofly crack tihs morning. looked in the tnak 5 minutes later to find a hermit out of his shell. didn't see th eperp but think it was a mantis. or a pistol? the shell wasn;t cracked, but the hermit seemed still alive, although partly c howed.


----------



## Sunstar

Two birds with one stone here. 

My DIY canister was on hold due to the fact my pump wasn't pumping powerfully enough. I figured the pump would produce enough power to help the salt tank. Upon fiddling, it was spinning but I weas getting no pwer. I looked isnide, took out the impeller and it was busted. Busted in a manner that was not beyond my abilities to fix. 

Fixed and fussed, It's working again. Well now I can go and get a pump thing for my salt tank and resume my efforts for making a canister filter for my muddy banks . But that is on hold for now as I might be getting a refugium custom made for me.


----------



## Brian

Were you intending on using the canister filtere as a refugium?

If so, what were you going to put in it?


----------



## Sunstar

No, not the canister. that's something I am making for another tank that really needs filtration but there is no answer except a mini canister filter. 

I am looking into getting a refugium custom made. I will be throttled, but oh well.


----------



## Brian

Ahh.. good luck on it either way 

So how about some updated FTS?


----------



## Sunstar

Some updated what?


----------



## Brian

Full tank shots.


----------



## Sunstar

I would love to give you some FTS. But dumbaft here...forgot her camera at her mother's this weekend. I might get it back the upcoming weekend. I want to show my neice where the rock she got me from cuba went... *sigh*


----------



## Brian

Ahh... well, I'll be looking forward to you getting your camera back.

I've been browsing for FTS for the elast few weeks to get an idea on how to scape my tank. I still need more LR first though


----------



## Sunstar

I managed to get a shelf across the back of my tank. I'll try to draw it out....gmmmm


----------



## ameekplec.

Hey, I've been thinking of a HOB style refugium for the resurrection of my 10g tall. 

I've done a few projects with acrylic before and a few turned out decent  
If you want, we can work something out for you and your zany plans. Maybe even in time for the meet and greet so you don't need to pay shipping for a huge acrylic box?


----------



## Sunstar

Oh... I have been inquiring with the fellow in the market place, the one who does the fish keepers. So I feel kinda commited there. Jkhuu is whom I am dealing with. Wish I had known.

10 gallon tall is the type of tank I would eventually want.








death to link










that is roughly what my layout looks like.


----------



## Brian

ROFL!

Nice drawing... it looks even better than my actual tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Sunstar said:


> Oh... I have been inquiring with the fellow in the market place, the one who does the fish keepers. So I feel kinda commited there. Jkhuu is whom I am dealing with. Wish I had known.
> 
> 10 gallon tall is the type of tank I would eventually want.


Ah, too bad. Guess I'll have to practice on myself then 

Yeah, I really liked the 10 tall. It looks huge, but really isn't. I have some neat plans with it too


----------



## Sunstar

Ah, well you know me Ameekplec, I try to be fair and well, I like to spread my charm around  

heh, maybe I'll bother you to make me an acryllic betta barrak  sometime in the future.


----------



## Sunstar

I bought a clam and a periwinkle from the supermarket a good few weeks ago and they seem to be thriving. Probably a bad idea, but they are kinda interesting.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sounds like fun. I've been looking to do something again with acrylic...I even bought my dad a router for his birthday for any future Acrylic projects *he* might want to work on....


----------



## Sunstar

Well
when I get a larger tank and need something cool made, I'll come to you.

Edit: you know what I would love to get? 

A Sunstar.


----------



## Sunstar

I think the mystery clicker moved into the white rock my sister's daughter gaveme from cuba. There is a while pile of white rubble on a brown rock next to it. there is loose material all around a hole. 

I hope it is because I don't have qualms about fresh watering that rock.


----------



## Sunstar

my husband is having a bird about the fuge.. argh.


----------



## Sunstar

I found a baby stomatella snail  More slugs with hats!


----------



## Sunstar

I put a pump in th etank to add flow the other day. This morning I woke up to see a sand dune in the middle of my tank. Think its enough flow?


----------



## Sunstar

I miss my camera.... I got mroe live rock and rearranged the tank again. Now I basically have a back wall of rock, with a considerable pocket behind for eqipment and flow.I just can't wait to get some coral in there soon  I have roughly 6 pounds of live rock in there now. 

I found big al's Hamilton today while I was on my bike ride. I did 20 miles (30+km)


----------



## Sunstar

bad link


----------



## Brian

Looking great!

Nice rock work.


----------



## conix67

Nice. Looks just like on the plan. 

You have enough rocks now, time to add some more corals


----------



## Sunstar

I hope to get a couple small bits and peices at the meet. Not to omany, I don't have much cash


----------



## Sunstar

Not has much changed... But that hitchhiker thing moved....









It moved from the hole in the top of the rock. I think it is growing.



























I can see your Starfish!!!


----------



## ruffyruff

nice hitchhiker u got there!!! could it be a rock anemone?


----------



## Sunstar

it seems to be squishy. I've put my thumb on it a few times. Sucks right into the rock. I likely need brighter light for it. I love the thing.


----------



## Sunstar

drip drip drip!!!


----------



## Sunstar

Added:

Cid's weeds.
Ameekplec's somewhat bleached riccodia
UTC's Pulsating xenia

And the skimmer that is giving me some issues. Eh, all in due time 








BAD LINK










Edit: the real green looking rock was one my neice found on a beach in cuba. It's seeding I guess.


----------



## Sunstar

Just an update on things going on in my quiet little tank.

The pods are partying. they found themselves a great pile of crap to multiply in. Hermit crabs are still growing. They are in fairly large shells now. The coraline algae seems to be going with a right vengance. The little white rock I put in a month ago, the one I got from my neice, is showing hints of pink. The Shells, including the ones I put in for my hermits, are also taking on pink. 

The back wall is getting clustered with those little spiral feather dusters. I can only assume they are basically how a reef starts on non reef substances. They grow their homes on it and die, then something else builds on them. I look forward to the day their little shell skellies get covered with pink and whatnot. 

The mushroom polyp things I have are starting to bud. I see a few with tiny companions. 

The slip of green star polyp I got from blossom is really starting to creep over its stone. I had put it on a branchy coral skellie and I think it likes it. It has definately doubled in size. 

The Pulsating Xenia I got from UTC has grabbed hold of the rock I set it in. Today it seemed to have it's polyps streched way out and little feathery fingers out pulsing merrily. I love that thing.

Everything else seems to be doing well. Even Cid's macro algae. It was looking gloomy when I put it in and now it seems more solid and darker green. 

I can't wait until I can get something else. I really do need more light for the system. 

Sunstar is a happy Seeker.


----------

